
Five Algorithms Every Web Developer Can Use and Understand - mkiser
https://www.gitbook.com/book/lizrush/algorithms-for-webdevs-ebook/details
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
In actuality this is "five black box API endpoints anybody with an Algorithmia
account can call into", which suggests a pretty low opinion of web developers
on the part of the author.

